# Kescher zum Belly angeln?



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. November 2016)

Welchen Kescher benutzt ihr da so?


----------



## banzinator (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Einen ganz normalen Watkescher. 
Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass beim Dorsch angeln Handlandung die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Dito einen Watkescher. Allerdings einen recht großen und tiefen - diese kleinen Forellendinger sind einfach viel zu lütt um da 'nen anständigen Hecht/Hornhecht/Mefo/Dorsch rein zu bugsieren.
Muss ich mal zu Hause draufschauen von wem das Modell ist.
#h


----------



## bukare (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Mach nur Handlandung. Wer entkommt, hat es verdient.|supergri


----------



## AllroundAlex (8. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Ich muss den Vorrednern Recht geben. Handlandung oder großer Watkescher.


----------



## carpforce1 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Bootskescher Gummiert.

 Ich hab einen von Pezon & Michel und der ist 50 x 60 cm.

 Diese Watkescher sind nix für große Räuber.


----------



## dreampike (9. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Handlandung. Kescher stört mich an Bord.


----------



## Justsu (10. November 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*



carpforce1 schrieb:


> Diese Watkescher sind nix für große Räuber.



Das mag wohl für Bachforellenwatkescher gelten, die gibt's aber auch für Meerforellen- und Lachsangler!

Z.B. Ole Jorgensen Salmon Watkescher:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/ausruestung/watkescher/ole-jorgensen-watkescher?group[24]=828

Netzmaß: 66x55cm, Netztiefe 1m |wavey:


Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Kescher von Savage Gear ?

http://savage-gear.com/de/product/pro-finezze-rubber-mesh-net/


----------



## tozi (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Jenzi Premium-Watkescher geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gegenüber den hochpreisigen High-End-Keschern macht er immer noch ne gute Figur. Guter und stabiler Korkgriff. Die Netztiefe und Kescherkopfweite ist auch für was größeres geeignet. Bei einigermaßen geübter Handhabung passt da locker n 80er Hecht rein.
Es gibt ihn in zwei Ausführungen, ich hab den mit dem tiefen Netz.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

...yes Justsu - Ole Jorgensen dürfte der beste sein. Er ist dazu auch noch sehr leicht und "zieht" nicht so an der Watjacke.


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Ich hab allerdings den seatrout. Der reicht von der Größe her allemal.


----------



## Rosi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Interessante Frage, weil es auch auf den Zielfisch ankommt. Wenn es ein sehr lebendiger Fisch ist, der springt oder nach unten flüchtet, dann ist ein Kescher vielleicht sicherer. Allerdings hat jeder Angler nur 2 Hände. Es sei denn, man angelt nebeneinander und hilft sich aus. 

Mit nur 2 Händen ist es ein Risiko den Kescher zu benutzen, wenn man mit einem Drilling fischt. Meistens steht einer der 3 Haken nach oben. Wenn der im Netz hängt, ist ein agiler Fisch weg.

Keine Ahnung wie sich ein Hecht bewegt, ein Dorsch bewegt sich wie tot, also meistens nicht. Eine Meerforelle springt dir ins Gesicht und sonstwohin. Ein Hornhecht wickelt dir das gesamte Netz ein. 

Ich habe es ausprobiert und keinen Kescher mehr mit. Wer es schafft zu flüchten, der hat die Freiheit verdient.


----------



## matscher83 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kescher zum Belly angeln?*

Pezon &Miche Bootskescher !!! Hab nen einfachen Watkescher vorher gehabt da blieb der Drilling immer total hängen *Nerv* und nen Kumpel,durch den ich erst auf diesen Kescher(pezon)  gekommen bin hat mal fix nen 103cm Hecht locker drin versenkt |bigeyes


----------

